# Looking to trade surf fishing gear for pistol



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking for a nice carry pistol. Low on funds but not surf gear. Have a few nice set ups i willing to trade for the right gun. Text or call 7574497033 to let me no what u have


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Why don't you list what you have, and what gun you'd like. Gives me some ideas


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a rainshadow 1569 built casting with fuji alconites and reel seat. Black and silver. Have a custom rainshadow 11ft rated 2-6 built spinning with american tackle guides. Have a few abu 6500s that are modifed and a shimano power areo type5 from japan. Also hace a release sm thats black with silver spool and sg power handle.... looki g for a nice semi auto carrt pistol.. preffer 9mm 40cal or 45cal but will entertain offers. Depending on what you have is what ill trade


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Also text or call to get fast response please


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

New ruger 45 auto. Decocker model. Interested?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

My number is up top redhorse. Give me a call im interested


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Holler in the morning


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. Decided to keep it. If something comes up, let you know.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Bump


----------

